# Corner Radius Template



## Rajuncajun (Aug 1, 2012)

I've looked to buy factory outside corner radius jigs for larger radii and have been unsuccessful in finding them. I am going to guess that homemade jigs are my best option.

Any suggestions on where to find them for purchase or how to make them?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Rajuncajun said:


> I've looked to buy factory outside corner radius jigs for larger radii and have been unsuccessful in finding them. I am going to guess that homemade jigs are my best option.
> 
> Any suggestions on where to find them for purchase or how to make them?
> 
> Thanks in advance


OneTime Run Radius Quick Jig
Simple corner radius jigs
OneTime Tool - Corner Jig


----------



## Rajuncajun (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks....but looking for something for larger radii, maybe in the 2-3" radius range. Woodpeck ran those as one time tools and they too do not make them for larger radii.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

For larger radii, I found that a circle jig usually works as well. I did make myself a set for 2 to 3 1/2" from 1/4" MDF though.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Rajuncajun said:


> Thanks....but looking for something for larger radii, maybe in the 2-3" radius range. Woodpeck ran those as one time tools and they too do not make them for larger radii.


circle jig and make your own templates......

Model-200 |


----------



## Rajuncajun (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks! I guess my question would be how to make corner radius templates using a circle template. What is the slickest way to transition from the tangent point of the circle to the two straight portions of the circle template? Make sense?


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

It seems to me that you could use a router with bushings to make some of the templates. Just run the bushing against a right angle template. For example for 1/4" radius, use a 3/4" bushing and 1/4" straight bit. You might be able to make larger rings to slip over the bushing and get larger radii. It would definitely be tangential at the ends of the curve.

edit: and you could get 1/2" by using the 1/4" template to make the next template. So, in fact, you can make any radius template that is a multiple of your smallest gap between bit and bushing lip. Might be a bit of work to get to 3" radius 1/4" at a time though!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I use a set from Woodhaven that lets you cut 3/4", 1", 1-1/4", 1-1/2", 1-3/4", 2", 2-1/2" & 3" outside radiuses. The templates are made out of 3/8" mdf and each template is made to accept little guide "feet" that align the template with the edge. The Woodhaven 3650 Outside Radius set is available on Amazon.

Although I haven't used the set much, it was very helpful in making rounded corners on the main table top of my fold-down router / work table.


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

I have had many templates custom made by http://www.routertemplate.net
The also make quite a few stock size templates. All are made of top quality and accurate. I have been very satisfied with them all.


----------



## Rajuncajun (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you, sir!


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

Rockler has something that may interest you.

Quick Corners Set - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Rajuncajun said:


> I've looked to buy factory outside corner radius jigs for larger radii and have been unsuccessful in finding them. I am going to guess that homemade jigs are my best option.
> 
> Any suggestions on where to find them for purchase or how to make them?
> 
> Thanks in advance


WoodCraft has this one.
Drawing Templates - Woodcraft.com


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is another possibility. The flexable ruler that Peachtree sells could be set at any radius and laid out on the workpiece.

Layout & Measuring Contour, Radius & Curves

Herb


----------



## Dr Neon (Apr 15, 2010)

In several shops that I have owned, I have included a 4' X 8' roll-around table. The top is made of good quality 3/4" plywood. It projects 3" on each side, to allow for clamps. Each corner has a different radius cut into it. A 1", 2", 3"and 4".
Lay any panel true to two sides and clamp it to the table top. Use a lower bearing mounted bit of appropriate length in a hand held router and sweep off the corner of your working material. Repeat for as many corners as needed. Minimal sanding
required. Once you have the corners a round-over bit (also bearing-guided) will give you the next level. Or not. Your call.


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

try Trend routing products in the U.K. best of luck Mike aka MR. Grumpy


----------

